# Linux sur Xserve G5



## snoopy66 (28 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai trois serveurs Xserve G5 (Donc PowerPC et non Intel) dans un Datacenter que je dois reconvertir sous Linux.

Quelqu'un a déjà fait cela ? Avec quelle distribution ?

Où trouvez de la documentation sur ce procédé ?

Merci de votre Aide !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

Sur ubuntu-fr, il y en a qui on fait des installations sur xserve g5.


----------



## gagarts (28 Novembre 2008)

Salut...
Je n'utilise pas de serveur... donc, je ne sais pas... mais si tu passes à Ubuntu (version serveur) pour PPC (G3-G5) jette un coup d'oeil à :
1- la version LTS (support de 5 ans - pas valable pour les PPC) actuelle : Hardy Heron (8.04.1) :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04/release/
2- la dernière version d'Ubuntu : Intrepid Ibex (8.10) :
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.10/release/

Prends (si tu veux tester) celle qui s'appelle : ubuntu-8.XX-server-powerpc.iso (XX étant à remplacer par la version que tu as choisie : "04.1" ou "10"  )

Bon courage !

EDIT : Après une petite recherche, j'ai trouvé ça (en anglais) :
http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=802225
Je ne sais pas si ça aidera !


----------



## snoopy66 (31 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je vais me lancer dans l'aventure ! (Et essayer d'écrire une doc !!)


----------



## gagarts (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut !
Je profite d'un petit passage pour te dire :
N'UTILISE PAS INTREPID IBEX (8.10) SUR PPC (G3, G4 ou G5 )
à moins que ça soit juste pour un test !
J'ai foiré les 4 PowerMac sur lesquels j'avais tenter quelque chose et j'ai dû revenir à 8.04... qui plante à chaque fois chez moi !
Résultat, Réinstallation de 7.10 sur tous les postes, puis, mise à jour vers 8.04 avant de régler les différents bugs...
Voilà !

Enfin que ça ne t'empêche pas de passer une BONNE ANNEE !


----------

